# SHE SWINGS



## Mudgeon Ramblings (May 20, 2018)

deleted


----------



## escorial (May 20, 2018)

a fine short story......


----------



## Underd0g (May 30, 2018)

A little bit controversial, I hope you don't delete it.


----------

